# Scoring on piston and cylinder



## Why42 (Oct 16, 2009)

2Cycle Craftsman / Poulan 200 MPH . 
Low compression 30 psi -- Cylinder wall and Piston scored Ex side, ring is free but scored .
I look @ Cylinder bolts the two are tight tight .
Things I should look for now ?

Thank You.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Look for a new piston/cylinder kit.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

A dumpster then a new blower. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Geo's suggestion is even better...


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah none of us are trying to be rude, but those are dumper units, if anything you could find a used short-block on eBay, that's as far as I would go on those units. Buy a Stihl or Echo unit and you will never look back.


----------



## Why42 (Oct 16, 2009)

I Thank You all for the info and I did not take it as anyone being rude .

I will Look for new blower/Vac .

Question what made Cylinder and piston score ???

Thank You.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Why42 said:


> I Thank You all for the info and I did not take it as anyone being rude .
> 
> I will Look for new blower/Vac .
> 
> ...


Most low end blowers and trimmer engines have no cylinder lining, some have a chrome plating over the cast metal, which I think is zinc and something, usually referred to as potmetal, as such, trying to maintain the EPA restrictions on emissions they run much leaner than they should to last, so they lack enough lube to keep the ring, which is steel/iron from cutting into the cylinder wall, which in turn creates an even leaner mixture as combustion passes the rings into the lower crankcase. It works sorts like that. Have a good one. Geo


----------

